# December Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The December Photo Contest is now open!
Last month's winner Alaska7133 chose* “Fun (in the snow) with your golden” *for the theme. 

Snow is optional since not every member is lucky enough to get snow!!!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 19th.
Please, one entry per membership. 

Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in this calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics too.

Alaska7133 provided this fun snowy photo.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis Loves the Snow!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

snow in SoCal! This picture was taken at 10am in the parking lot and by 2 the same lot was just slush😂


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Twinkie and Penny love catching snowballs.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

You cannot make us come in...


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

My 1st golden Amelie enjoying the snow!


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Charlie chasing Sidney - playing a game of keep away with a chunk of ice.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Dashing through the snow!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

One of my fav pics of puppy Summit chasing her big sister Rundle in the snow


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So many great entries already! Here is snow-loving Shala:


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Playing Frisbee in the snow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2019)

Zoe and Bogie.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

This is from last year, but Billie's First snow storm in the Northeast!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Not eligible, but this is Duster playing in the snow with one of his agility training partners!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Found it


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Snow dancing........


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Snowy Washington!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Geez it's cold in Vermont!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

OscarsDad said:


> Geez it's cold in Vermont!
> 
> View attachment 898239


Oskie should be wearing a barka.......


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Can’t post a photo of Archie, because here in Boston, we’re still waaaaaiting!! Maybe by the 19th!! 🤷🏼‍♀️🤷🏼‍♀️🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

This has always been one of my very favorite photos of Bryley. 
Snow is a rarity around here, so this was very exciting for all of us!


----------



## PrettyPiper (1 mo ago)

Piper in her Parka


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is going to be the second month in a row where I feel like I'm going to be voting for everyone! These photos are all so great.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many awesome pics in the December Photo Contest!
Last month's winner Alaska7133 chose* “Fun (in the snow) with your golden” *for the theme. 

*Snow is optional* since not every member is lucky enough to get snow!!!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 19th.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

The flying milk jug ...


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Fun for me! Not sure how much Archie was digging it!??!! Only a tiny bit of snow so far in Boston and we weren’t even home for it!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest closing soon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed.
Please go to the Voting Poll and pick your favorites.


----------

